# Firestone Muscle Bike Help



## Chris Stowe (Apr 26, 2017)

Hello,

Can some one please help me with identification and appraisal for this bike. I have searched the internet over and cannot find this bike anywhere.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Jewelman13 (Apr 26, 2017)

I don't know... but that's a wicked cool looking muscle bike!!! Love the chain guard! Looks like a cross breed bike, aerobee mixed with a rail...


----------



## Igotitbad (Apr 28, 2017)

I'm not sure what exactly what it is but I love everything about it.  I love the name. I love the colors. I love the 20x16. If you want to sell it let me know your price. I'll take it


----------



## madsapper (Apr 28, 2017)

The guard, sprocket and frame look AMF.  Neat!


----------



## krateman (Jun 21, 2017)

First time I've ever seen one. Really cool, I agree.


----------



## 16dinkelm (Mar 11, 2019)

Anyone know who owns this bike now?


----------



## jrcarz (Mar 11, 2019)

That is a great find! I love the Chain Guard. 
It has a Little GTO decal at the front.  I'm not sure but I thought there was a Fiestone GTO Bike at one time maybe an earlier model.


----------



## Vbushnell (Mar 15, 2019)

I use to have a Firestone GTO.  The one I had was made by Ross.  Similar to the Barracuda.


----------

